# Life sized plushies...



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

Animatronic


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gosh, this isn't a 100% horrible idea...I could get into this ^^


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

A new era of plush lol.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products?q=life%20sized%20stuffed%20animals


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 11, 2010)

Get a blow up doll glue some fur on it?


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

This link is to a site that sells scale model armatures for stop action.
http://www.armaverse.com/
I was looking into using their template and creating an armature like this from wood, or a light metal like aluminum, although the metal and machining cost would be intense.
I'm sure that there are other armature options.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> http://www.google.com/products?q=life%20sized%20stuffed%20animals


 
No, more anthro, like using gadget, or a character of eric scwartz, or taral wayne, as a template. 
Nice try...


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

No


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd buy a life-sized plushie.  O:  Especially a raptor one.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Life-sized plushies sound expensive. I'll stick with my regular-sized ones.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

inb4 plushiphile

Also I want life-size dragon and bear plushies!


----------



## xcliber (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd totally buy a life sized fox plushie. But they seem to be a bit too expensive for me atm. D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Human sized furry sex doll to relieve heat and sexual stress together will small penis and lazy boobies?


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

No


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry, I prefer human dolls. Small stuffed animals are cute though.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> http://www.google.com/products?q=life%20sized%20stuffed%20animals




Now this is what I call a creepy plushie.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> How's about this, it's not mine, I found it on the web...



Wait.

What.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Also I want life-size dragon


Who wouldn't?

I want a sergal plushie though.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Wait.
> 
> What.


 
I'll find somewhere to host the image. FA rejected the image, cuz it wasn't my work. I'll repost the pic tomorrow.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Now this is what I call a creepy plushie.



It's so kawaiiii!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like a full size squirrel plush.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'ma gonna go get me a big ... umm .. something.

I need something to hug.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Life sized plushies...



...are asking to be raped.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2010)

OP are you asking because you want to fuck one? :|


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> OP are you asking because you want to fuck one? :|



$200 for a plush taxidermy fox.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> $200 for a plush taxidermy fox.



$200 will get me a live hooker.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> $200 will get me a live hooker.



I'll stuff her for $200.

then you could have a permanant hooker for the price of 2 one night stands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy crap Zrcalo how many comments have you made in the last five minutes?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Holy crap Zrcalo how many comments have you made in the last five minutes?



OVER 9000!!!!!1111


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> $200 for a plush taxidermy fox.


 
Once, again I as for a life size version of your Fursona.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> $200 for a plush taxidermy fox.


But you fucked it.
Nobody wants it now.
Zrcalo sells overpriced bodies that have been fucked up by him the day before.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 12, 2010)

furries+plushies=trouble


----------



## FurryKristian (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Something like this...


Wow... Some are desperate...


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2010)

oh jesus fuck

HUUUURRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLFFFFFF--


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> I've been married for twelve years, a plushie can be far better than the "real" thing sometimes...  Trust me.


Wtf is that logic? This is why I don't believe in marriage. :< Idiots abusing it.

And ew. Just ew.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

I was stupid.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a life size Siberian Tiger stuffed animal from Busch Gardens


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a life sized polar bear and an life sized gorilla, And a dozen not life sized plushies, and I've proudly never fucked any of them! because their to damn awesome to ruin!


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I have a life sized polar bear and an life sized gorilla, And a dozen not life sized plushies, and I've proudly never fucked any of them! because their to damn awesome to ruin!



Then what use are they?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 12, 2010)

wow just wow.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Then what use are they?


there fun to cuddle when my mate goes to the shower right after we're done.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> there fun to cuddle when my mate goes to the shower right after we're done.


Well damn if I was in a less desperate situation like that then ok yeah I can see that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

This whole thread makes my soul weep Black bile.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This whole thread makes my soul weep Black bile.


This whole world makes my soul weep of black Angus cheese burgers


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> This whole world makes my soul weep of black Angus cheese burgers


*Picks up one of them and starts munching on it* Hey! This taste like a Thick Burger from Hardee's!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> *Picks up one of them and starts munching on it* Hey! This taste like a Thick Burger from Hardee's!


 Hardee's better be the name of a restaurant


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> *Picks up one of them and starts munching on it* Hey! This taste like a Thick Burger from Hardee's!



Thick Burgers from Hardees are 75% soy based protiens. 

TRU FAX!


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't believe


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> I can't believe that anyone would judge anyone on a forum like this...
> .



And?
We are not your therapists, but that's another topic that's in another thread. :V


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Add mushrooms and swiss to my burger, thanks... Um, yeah, to go.


this isn't a fast food joint. Make your own burger!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> I can't believe that anyone would judge anyone on a forum like this...
> Add mushrooms and swiss to my burger, thanks... Um, yeah, to go.



Perhaps when your giant furry fuck doll is built you can install a hugbox in its arms.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Perhaps when your giant furry fuck doll is built you can install a hugbox in its arms.



Note for the specs: Have the doll hug you on the head and apply 250-350 lb of pressure. It's the best hug you'll ever have.

Also, have it's hands be made of copper plates. What am I doing with a car battery and jumper cables? Uhhh...giving my friend a jumpstart. Yeah, that's it :3 .


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Perhaps when your giant furry fuck doll is built you can install a hugbox in its arms.



Whoa! Whoa! There is already enough hate from Zeke in this thread I don't think it can handle any more! Though Zeke's hate is never ending and all encompassing so I am not sure if anything can get past it anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Whoa! Whoa! There is already enough hate from Zeke in this thread I don't think it can handle any more! Though Zeke's hate is never ending and all encompassing so I am not sure if anything can get past it anyway.



I wouldn't call it "Hate", it's just me being very, very, very Blunt. Like a two-ton hammer.

If any more hate comes into this Thread, it'll be like my workplace.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

This is when I'm happy when a forum weeds out the not wanted


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> This is when I'm happy when a forum weeds out the not wanted



Everytime we weed out a "Sick Fuck", I buy people Ice cream. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Everytime we weed out a "Sick Fuck", I buy people Ice cream. :V


so that explains all the melting ice cream in the back


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> so that explains all the melting ice cream in the back



Yes. 
I should switch to cookies or some other Confectionery delight.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes.
> I should switch to cookies or some other Confectionery delight.


Give me a cookie and I'll be your life sized plushie <3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Give me a cookie and I'll be your life sized plushie <3



I'll give you a cookie to prevent that.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll give you a cookie to prevent that.


even Better <3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> even Better <3



-gives you a cookie-

And Everyone wins.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -gives you a cookie-
> 
> And Everyone wins.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

topics in this forum to strictly avoid...


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Could you define "sick fuck" without using the current OP as an example.
> I only ask, so that I can _know_ which topics in this forum to strictly avoid...



Usually people with almost any sort of fetish is defined by someone as a sick fuck.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread.

You guys.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2010)

What the fuck man I was eating and then I saw that picture on the last page


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Could you define "sick fuck" without using the current OP as an example.
> I only ask, so that I can _know_ which topics in this forum to strictly avoid...



*Sick Fuck* (si-K fu-ck)
1. Anyone who exposes their sexual deviancy. 
2. An immoral person
3. A person who performs immoral acts
4. The creators of AoL

*Example*

_Bob is known as a sick fuck around the campus due to his inability to keep his fetishes to himself._


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

N/A


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 12, 2010)

When I was around age 4-7 I had a bear plushie that was 4 times bigger then me. It was a polar bear and I slept with it every night. Soooooooooooo comfy.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Lovely defi, kinda odd.  So most everyone on this site would be a sick fuck of some sort?  Gay = sexual deviancy, Fursuit = deviancy, furry interest = deviancy... According to mainstream public?



Example:

_Jill is a sick fuck for buying a 1,000 dollar fursuit and fucking in it.

That Jim who fucks dogs is a sick fuck.

Tom is a sick fuck for posting in the forum for liking to fuck his child's plushies.

Dick is a sick fuck for liking kiddie porn. 

That Harry person is a sick fuck for posting in a public forum about wanting to have an unprotected bareback party_

Sometimes it is based on the perspective on the person. If you think that gays are sick fucks, go ahead. >.>
Just leave the fandom quickly.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Oh, did I hit a nerve...  I was young and naive.  I thought if I try to become a better person for the sake and well-being of my spouse, then they would follow suit.  After about 6 years, I realized that I was creating a artificial dependency on my goodwill.  Now, I care too much about her well-being to let my fetishes be known.  It would mentally destablize her.
> Marriage isn't a bad thing if you are mature enough to handle it. I was not, and now, I don't have the heart to end it.  You need both parties putting forth effort.
> To simply announce that I am an idiot because I "abuse" your definition of marriage make your statement idiotic. Life is too complex to pass judgement, especially without any data.


I believe it's simple enough to figure if you don't love her then don't be with her. People make shit more complicated then it needs to be and now she's wasted how long with a piece of shit guy like you, who 'doesn't have the heart' to end it. I bet she'd be far more devastated to find out after so long it's just a game to you, and that you're posting on a public forum about how a doll is better than 'the real thing'. Mature people work on their problems together, to better the relationship, and if things still don't work out to where both of you are happy in the marriage, you break it off so that both of you can have that chance to find true happiness with someone more compatible. You don't just stay together because you'd fucking feel bad. That's selfish. But I'm just a kid, what the hell do I know about 'marriage'. Good luck being miserable in a relationship you're stuck with because of your own selfish fear of moving on.

Now I'm not gunna go off topic again. :<
If you want to argue, PM me.

... On the subject of plush sex dolls of cartoon characters..
What happens when your wife, parents, or friend see them? Lol.

And if I had a life-sized plush (non sexual) of my fursona, I'd use her as a seat cushion.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Lovely defi, kinda odd.  So most everyone on this site would be a sick fuck of some sort?  Gay = sexual deviancy, Fursuit = deviancy, furry interest = deviancy... According to mainstream public?



No.  It is not the same thing at all.

Please don't compare being gay to what you just did.  That's almost as bad as comparing it with bestiality.

The problem with people like you is yeah, you have some creepy fetishes you take way too far but you have no concept of tact.  For some reason you can't relate to other people so you are unable to predict the outcome of posting something as fucked up as this.

If you are really comparing what you just did to someone saying they are into guys (which is love and not even a fetish to begin with) you're pretty fucking far gone. (that is, posting a plush fetish fuckdoll with an obvious SPH and tell everyone how you like it better than the real thing)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> No.  It is not the same thing at all.
> 
> Please don't compare being gay to what you just did.  That's almost as bad as comparing it with bestiality.
> 
> ...


.....
Want some coffee?


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Imagine your father seeing the Creme doll.
Nothing you can say will ever erase the _crushing _shame.

I would've gone with Big the Ca--


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

But I'm pretty sure love relates to marriage. oO Which is what you were bitching about.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> But I'm pretty sure love relates to marriage. oO Which is what you were bitching about.


I hate modern Marriage... sure what my grandparents have is great... but after their generation marriage fell apart. it's not so much about love as it is a quest to dominate, castrate and inevitably bankrupt someone now-a-days.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I hate modern Marriage... sure what my grandparents have is great... but after their generation marriage fell apart. it's not so much about love as it is a quest to dominate, castrate and inevitably bankrupt someone now-a-days.


I know. This is why my mate and I will never get married.
Sure there's some legal stuff that may come in handy, but
you sure as hell don't need a legal thing to prove you love
someone. And so many people just jump into marriage now
that it's becoming a prison hell sentence, instead of the 
bonding of two lovers that it was. Like why the hell do we
even have monogamy anymore if marriage is no longer sacred.
We might as well just go back to marrying out our kids to 
strangers for money and status, or polygamy. Who cares if
one gets old, you can just snag another, and then you'll have
two to wash your dishes! Everyone wins? lul


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I hate modern Marriage... sure what my grandparents have is great... but after their generation marriage fell apart. it's not so much about love as it is a quest to dominate, castrate and inevitably bankrupt someone now-a-days.



Err...that's how marriage has always been :3 . People in the middle ages married for power, with women little more than trophies.

The Colonial Era? "Work, woman! And make me more kids!" >:V

Nowadays? They even have that thing that women can sign, saying they have no legal right to the money/property.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I know. This is why my mate and I will never get married.
> Sure there's some legal stuff that may come in handy, but
> you sure as hell don't need a legal thing to prove you love
> someone. And so many people just jump into marriage now
> ...


I may love you <3<3 ... and I love the fact that was your 911th post. just proves further that marriage is evil!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I hate modern Marriage... sure what my grandparents have is great... but after their generation marriage fell apart. it's not so much about love as it is a quest to dominate, castrate and inevitably bankrupt someone now-a-days.





Ravefox_twi said:


> I may love you <3<3 ... and I love the fact that was your 911th post. just proves further that marriage is evil!



Say that for peoples' 666th post, not the number you dial for help.


And no, you're being sucked in by her avatar.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nowadays? They even have that thing that women can sign, saying they have no legal right to the money/property.



It's called a prenuptial agreement, and it's meant to keep a shiftless bitch from taking you to divorce court and taking everything you own.  Helps prevent "divorce for profit" and "spiteful materialistic hags".


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's called a prenuptial agreement, and it's meant to keep a shiftless bitch from taking you to divorce court and taking everything you own.  Helps prevent "divorce for profit" and "spiteful materialistic hags".



But also allows men to divorce them whenever she starts getting wrinkles for a younger model with no repercussions.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

ITT: Animal plushie fuckers = Closet Zoos.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Say that for peoples' 666th post, not the number you dial for help.


Sept. 11th was one of the most evil days ever though! therefor 9(being the number for september) and 11 are now considered synonymous with evil! But still not as evil as 666... I can understand that... although 666 is just the symbol of the beast. it could be a furry thing, but I don't really see a beast as evil, more cute. <3 
In my mind anyway 911>666 as evil


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

"Dad, Susan and I are getting married!"

"Does _she _know about that doll?"

"Dad, why can't you love me anymore?"


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Done


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "Dad, Susan and I are getting married!"
> 
> "Does _she _know about that doll?"
> 
> "Dad, she loves the doll we use it all night long"


fixed :3


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "Dad, Susan and I are getting married!"
> 
> "Does _she _know about that doll?"
> 
> "Dad, why can't you love me anymore?"


 

You are hilarious!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> BS!



Now, now, Don't get your knickers in a twist just because you want to give your dog plushie a bone instead of your SO.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> fixed :3



Indeed.
Dad will never understand furlove.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Okay, so there are fursuiters.  And there are plushie lovers.  Has anyone experience in combining to two?
> If so are there websites with the plushies...?
> I was thinking of designing one.  Complete with poseable armature and everything.  Don't know if I would ever get around to making it, but I just love to create specs.



Those sound expensive.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Indeed.
> Dad will never understand furlove.


Interestingly enough (as in not at all) I think I'm going to get fixed. not cut off, but i think I'll get a viscetamy to avoid any more furries in my lineage. One is more then enough!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Interestingly enough (as in not at all) I think I'm going to get fixed. not cut off, but i think I'll get a viscetamy to avoid any more furries in my lineage. One is more then enough!



Orly? You want to live your life as a "Not-so-horny furry"....you'd be a pretty lonely breed of furry


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Read before responding, jackass!
> I didn't create that, but I was trying to illustrate a concept. I want to know who else was brave enough to admit that they masterbated with an assistant. How is a chunk of cloth and fabric more disgusting then your own hand? or even a chunk of silicon for that matter!
> 
> Liking it batter than the real thing, isn't exactly true. How long can a person give before they have nothing left to give? The real thing can be great if both give...
> ...



My whole point is you're a sick fuck.

Also, cry more.  It amuses me.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly? You want to live your life as a "Not-so-horny furry"....you'd be a pretty lonely breed of furry


I'm already "not so horny" nothing's really going to change.


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 12, 2010)

Done


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Cool, I can handle the handle of _sick fuck_.
> Cry more, wha!?  Not following...



He says "QQ"


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone got .. dusted.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Someone got .. dusted.


You mean Bricked?


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Something like this...


What in the sweet name of the Virgin? Son, you clearly have issues, and need to see a psychotherapist STAT. Not only do you want to fuck animals, you want to fuck STUFFED ANIMALS.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What in the sweet name of the Virgin? Son, you clearly have issues, and need to see a psychotherapist STAT. Not only do you want to fuck animals, you want to fuck STUFFED ANIMALS.



I agree! WTH!


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Even though I'm not a bear furry or anything, I wouldn't mind having a giant stuffed bear in my room :3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> http://www.google.com/products?q=life%20sized%20stuffed%20animals


 They sell stuff like that at Wallmart? Must be hidden in the basement or something X3


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> They sell stuff like that at Wallmart? Must be hidden in the basement or something X3


$390 FOR A HUSKY?!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> $390 FOR A HUSKY?!



a giant husky


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> -retina burns-
> 
> Something like this...



Oh what the...?!
No.
NO!
NO!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Something like this...


 Damn really? WTF is this X3 Furry or not, Why would anyone want to fuck this? :V


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Damn really? WTF is this X3 Furry or not, Why would anyone want to fuck this? :V



yeah!
it needs bigger boobs


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Damn really? WTF is this X3 Furry or not, Why would anyone want to fuck this? :V



Hmm...So does this make the OP a Zoo, a Paedo, A plain sick fuck, or all of the above?


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 13, 2010)

n/a


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 13, 2010)

Buy an old fursuit from someone, and stuff it.  :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 13, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Loving the drama that this has brought about.
> I made some assumptions when I posted this, oops.
> How many of you would have sex while wearing a fursuit or with someone in a fursuit?


Get out
FAF does not approve of ya kind heres


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

princevulpine said:


> Loving the drama that this has brought about.
> I made some assumptions when I posted this, oops.
> How many of you would have sex while wearing a fursuit or with someone in a fursuit?



No.

Please leave before I call the guards. :V


----------



## NorfolkFox (Feb 14, 2010)

A friend of mine apparently saw a life-size totoro plushie (yes _full _size) at an anime convention a couple of years back. 

You would probably need a fork-lift truck to get it anywhere though!



princevulpine said:


> Something like this...


 
Well...each to their own I say :-D


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

NorfolkFox said:


> A friend of mine apparently saw a life-size totoro plushie (yes _full _size) at an anime convention a couple of years back.
> 
> You would probably need a fork-lift truck to get it anywhere though!
> 
> ...



Totoro? That's so great. Aw man, I want that now.
And those little mini Totoros that hang around and collect seeds.

Also, someone rich convert a bus into Catbus, please.


----------

